# Dedicated Hyatt Forum



## WalnutBaron (Jun 19, 2017)

Brian, a thread was started yesterday requesting that a dedicated forum be created for Hyatt Residence Club (and the newly-emerging Hyatt Pure Points as well). The thread is entitled "New Groups For Additional Timeshare Companies" if you're interested in reading the comments.

We know Hyatt is a smaller system, but here are some interesting statistics to consider:

Over the past year, a total of 252 discussion threads have been created in the "All Other Timeshare Systems" forum. Of those, 99 have been focused on Hyatt. 
If that ratio holds true for the entire history of the "All Other Timeshare Systems" forum, a total of 1,793 threads would have been centered on Hyatt. 
This total compares quite favorably with the 1,414 threads in the Disney forum.
It also compares quite well to several of the regional forums, including Canada, Europe, South Africa, and International.
The other premier branded systems--Marriott, Hilton, and Vistana/Starwood, and Disney have their own forums. Hyatt is the only one that does not among the "Big Five".
Granted, the discussion threads do not compare to the volume of most of the other systems. But the passion and commitment that Hyatt owners have to HRC is just as strong as the others!

So here's the question: If we were able to recruit a Moderator for such a forum, would you be willing to create it? Inquiring minds await your verdict


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 19, 2017)

we tend to put the limit on new forums at 1000 posts or so...sadly hyatt has a long way to go!

note that whenever we have created a new forum (most recently dri and disney) we move all the threads from the "all other" systems to their own forums, thus taking thousands of threads out of that forum itself.

with only 99 topics in the last year, im not sure we can establish its own forum quite yet


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 19, 2017)

The 99 number, Brian, is _threads, _not posts. I didn't count all of the posts in those threads but it's not hard to imagine averaging 10 posts per thread which would get us to the 1,000 post threshold. Would you like me to go and count the posts from the past year? It would take some doing, but I'm willing if you are.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 20, 2017)

sorry, the 1000 is threads, not individual posts.

even the DRI forum hasnt quite gotten there yet.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh, okay. Ugh. We're not even close. Thanks for your timely response.


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 20, 2017)

Major kudos to the OP for making a really well thought out presentation of the Hyatt case to the site admins, regardless of the final decision. 

*This is one of the (many) things I really like about the TUG forums. * Members are able to get timely responses to questions that clearly explain the reasoning behind the decisions made that run the site.  Not all forum sites get this kind of superior communication between members and those that run the site.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 20, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> Major kudos to the OP for making a really well thought out presentation of the Hyatt case to the site admins, regardless of the final decision.
> 
> *This is one of of the (many) things I really like about the TUG forums. * Members are able to get timely responses to questions that clearly explain the reasoning behind the decisions made that run the site.  Not all forum sites get this kind of superior communication between members and those that run the site.


Yes, I second the motion! Thanks so much, Brian, for your timely response and for sharing the rationale for why a Hyatt-dedicated forum isn't in the cards. TUG is a special place, and the community you've created is a reflection of the high standards and values you and the community itself have put into it.


----------



## Remy (Jun 20, 2017)

Wait, in one post you say you moved DRI, then in another say it hasn't met the criteria?

Either way, this sounds like a niche where some enterprising individual could start a whole timeshare forum for Hyatt owners. I'd be interested in not sifting through "Other" to find info that I'm seeking. There is a site where some good info on Hyatt is hosted, but crowdsourcing new intel is helpful. I know I've had to start a new thread a few times for Hyatt questions due to the search not being very helpful in pulling up threads. One way to gauge may be a quick hop over to flyertalk where Hyatt is more popular than larger hotel chains. Then there's the whole theory that if you build it, they will come. 

In short, it's the Internet, there aren't exactly space constraints, and Hyatt is one of the top rated systems. +1 for giving it a forum of its own. And DRI for that matter.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 20, 2017)

DRI was a special case and as you can see its a separate "subforum" of all other timeshare systems...I think at the time it was getting a good bit of traction(although the details escape me at the moment)...and it was the hope that giving it its own forum would result in it expanding to become more active.

The major block against adding new forums is making it more difficult and complex for new members to find information....there are so many existing forums as it is adding additional ones makes it even more cluttered!

its not that we are against adding new forums if necessary, but unfortunately less than 100 topics a year isnt going to cut it


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 20, 2017)

someone did raise a few valid points in the other thread (i just noticed it actually)...in that the south african forum gets little traffic nowadays and can likely be merged into the international timesharing forum vs having its own separate one.  also the non-traditional forum has little to no traffic at all and can be merged back into the "all other timeshare systems" forum vs having its on separate little world as well.

sadly when I do a search on "hyatt" in the title, i only come up with 245 threads...that is still extremely low for a dedicated forum....but let me think on it a bit.


----------



## Panina (Jun 20, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> sadly when I do a search on "hyatt" in the title, i only come up with 245 threads...that is still extremely low for a dedicated forum....but let me think on it a bit.



Just my 2 cents...I don't own Hyatt but read the threads as there is a location I would consider buying.  I've always wondered why it was in others as it seemed to have more traffic then the others.

As a Hilton owner, the Hilton forum entices me to keep active and contribute.  I believe more Hyatt owners would contribute and be active if they had their own forum.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 20, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> The major block against adding new forums is making it more difficult and complex for new members to find information....there are so many existing forums as it is adding additional ones makes it even more cluttered!


Brian. I think you may be looking at it the wrong way. I don't think having more forums makes it more cluttered. Having posts for multiple systems in a single forum can make it more difficult to find individual posts regarding the system you are wanting to research or comment on. Sure people can use the search function, but having all the posts related to a single brand under a single forum actually would make things less cluttered and may actually draw people in. Give people a place to discuss the system and you may actually draw people in where the current structure may actually be driving them away. Sure it is another forum in the list, but I don't think that really makes things more cluttered.

Hyatt is really the only major hotel branded timeshare without it's own forum. I guess HIVC may also be one, but I wouldn't put them as a major player yet.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 20, 2017)

Panina said:


> Just my 2 cents...I don't own Hyatt but read the threads as there is a location I would consider buying.  I've always wondered why it was in others as it seemed to have more traffic then the others.
> 
> As a Hilton owner, the Hilton forum entices me to keep active and contribute.  I believe more Hyatt owners would contribute and be active if they had their own forum.



that was the argument for the DRi forum as well, but unfortunately it has not worked out that way.


----------



## Panina (Jun 21, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> that was the argument for the DRi forum as well, but unfortunately it has not worked out that way.


Just because it didn't work for DRI doesn't mean the results will be the same for Hyatt.

You can test it out, for a limited timeframe and see how it goes, and put it back in others if it lacks performance.  

I don't even own Hyatt and I pushing the case as I agree with dioxide45.

Either way TUG and you are great.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 21, 2017)

Brian, let me come at this a different way: by adding a Hyatt-dedicated forum, does it somehow add to your costs? If so, then that's something we all need to be mindful of. I really appreciate the fact that you've decided to think more on this and not just automatically shut the door on the idea. And please recognize that if a dedicated Hyatt forum is created, we Hyatt owners understand that one of us has to step up to agree to serve as Moderator of the forum in order to relieve you--or any of our other hard-working volunteer Mods--of having to devote more time and energy on this than what would be needed to create the forum and move old discussion threads over to it. I also understand that part of your hesitation probably revolves around the thought "if I give in to the Hyatt people, then next will come the HIVC people, and then the Bluegreen people, and then the Welk people, and..." So I do get that. 

I don't pretend that this is an automatic lay-up decision, and there are downsides. I'm just trying to better understand what those downsides might be so that us Hyatt owners can try to address them with you. And once again, I want to echo what BellaWyn voiced earlier in this thread: it's truly extraordinary that members can have this kind of open dialogue with the site's Administrator and Creator. It means a lot, and we all appreciate it.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 21, 2017)

Panina said:


> Just because it didn't work for DRI doesn't mean the results will be the same for Hyatt.
> 
> You can test it out, for a limited timeframe and see how it goes, and put it back in others if it lacks performance.
> 
> ...


I also feel that you are right.

For example, I have referred Marriott owners to the TUG Marriott Board and especially to the stickies at the top.  I met these couples on our floor in the Lahaina tower or on the elevator and we started a conversation about the resort and also at the Ko'olina in Oahu around the pool.

A few owners wrote me an email later to let me know how much they appreciated reading TUG and the wealth of information here.  I have no idea if they became paid members or not and if they started to post to ask more questions here as I do not know their usernames. One couple even rented DC points one year through one of the referred websites in this forum by Greg and Steven.

I do not bother sharing this information with the Hyatt people who I meet because referring them to that generic forum would be too confusing to them as most of these people only own at the Hyatt or are hotel guests who rented a condo instead. I have met young couples who were very tempted to buy and I would like to refer them to TUG but do not bother because it is too hard to explain that they need to only read the Hyatt threads in between all the other topics in this forum.

I really do not care what you decide to do because I know where to go but spending five minutes trying to explain where to go will turn these people off immediately.  Most will read Flyertalk most likely as most of them may fly a lot.  I agree with Dioxide45 too in this thread.

On the other hand, everything may change again if there are more mergings In the future in this industry.


----------



## youppi (Jun 21, 2017)

FYI, Worldmark has also its own sub-forum and has less thread than DRI.
May be you could rename "All Other Timeshare Systems" to "Hyatt, Bluegreen, HIVC and All Other Timeshare Systems"


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 21, 2017)

this forum has been added, after cleaning up a few other forums that had little to no activity, adding another one wasnt all that big of a deal.  you can find it as a subforum of the "all other timeshare systems" forum next to DRI.

if it begins to get more traffic and eclipses 1000 threads, we can move it out into its own forum with the others.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 21, 2017)

Thank you, Brian.  I will take the link with me next year to share with people at the Hyatt Ka'anapali who want to be educated, etc.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?forums/hyatt-vacation-club.48/


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 21, 2017)

Fantastic. Thanks so much, Brian!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 22, 2017)

So has there been an uptick in the number of Hyatt posts with the new forum. Is is possible to view a bar chart of posts by months for the last few months?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 22, 2017)

im not sure if the statistics reporting allows for a breakdown by forum, but ill see what i can dig up.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 14, 2018)

So when does the Hyatt forum graduate to "Big Boy" status instead of just a subforum? It seems like it has been rather successful.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 15, 2018)

usually 1000 posts is when i consider it.

the DRi forum is actually closer to it!


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 15, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> usually 1000 posts is when i consider it.
> 
> the DRi forum is actually closer to it!


1000 threads? It should already be there on the post count since just the top few threads have over 1000 replies combined.


----------



## mdurette (Nov 15, 2018)

Wow - I didn't even realize Hyatt had a subforum.  I never look "up" on the "other system" page.   Happy to know - I like Hyatt (even more than Marriott)


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 15, 2018)

I really enjoy the Hyatt Forum... I have been able to help my friend who has purchased a week and is in ROFR and will find out out in about 20 days if she passed or if it's ROFR'd


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 15, 2018)

sorry yes, 1000 threads


----------

